

Show HN: IvyAuthority – Message app to ask Ivy Leaguers about college process - anconia
http://ivyauthority.com/

======
anconia
Hey everyone, we're a team of Ivy League graduates from middle-class
backgrounds who realized how hard it is to learn the application process
without expensive college consultants and books on the topic. So we've teamed
up to build this app. We really want anyone, even kids in small towns (like
where we are from) to have a direct line to someone who can provide great
advice.

Please let us know your thoughts! We hope to use the proceeds to launch future
scholarships and more.

------
Immortalin
Any plans for an Android version?

~~~
anconia
Yes - We're planning an Android version.

